# New Guy From NE Ohio



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## MK74 (May 14, 2010)

Welcome, i'm also new to this site.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Dale. Have fun here.


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey there, Im near Boardman OH welcome.


----------



## badger16 (Jun 4, 2010)

buckeye_girl said:


> Hey there, Im near Boardman OH welcome.


Well we are dang near neighbors!

Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

badger16 said:


> Well we are dang near neighbors!
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome!


Anytime, always nice to meet someone close by


----------



## stix_1998 (Apr 16, 2010)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

welcome fellow Ohioan...:darkbeer:... Hope you enjoy the site...


----------



## S.F. steve (Mar 1, 2010)

hello fellow ohioians, i live about 35 miles north of you guys in jefferson. i'm in the snow belt. i stick to the cross bow end of things but when i saw the ne ohio intro i had to say hello and welcome to archery talk.


----------



## badger16 (Jun 4, 2010)

S.F. steve said:


> hello fellow ohioians, i live about 35 miles north of you guys in jefferson. i'm in the snow belt. i stick to the cross bow end of things but when i saw the ne ohio intro i had to say hello and welcome to archery talk.


Thank you sir for your hello!

Yes Jefferson isn't far from here. I travel up 11 often. Just a shameless plug, but I do alot of trapping, got any critter problems up your way?


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Welcome Badger. You will find alot of local people on here.


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome from Portage county :darkbeer:


----------



## buckthumper10 (Jul 14, 2009)

*Welcome*

Welcome from up north in Cuyahoga county!


----------



## marquisb (May 6, 2009)

*hay*

from columbus


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to AT!!


----------

